# Overmedicated for years ... help.



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm new to the boards, but have been dealing with severe hyperthyroid symptoms for almost 6 months now. When it started in February, it just began with some anxiety ... which grew and grew and eventually became debilitating. I've never had an anxiety problem before. Eventually it got so bad it flipped and turned to major depression. At this point, I still didn't know why I was feeling this way and running from one dr. to the next.

I changed doctors in order to get a prescription for an antidepressant (also never been depressed before) and when he ran labs again and found that I was on too much Synthroid. I was on 225 mcg, and weight about 110 pounds. Ever since being prescribed this high dose, I lost 15 pounds without trying and never gain an ounce. The previous doctors (cancer center, had thyroid removed in 05) just kept loading me up. I never gain weight, and once I gathered all of of my records in order to go to an endocrinologist, saw that my resting heart rate had been over 100 BPM for years. Also, the cancer center had only been testing to see if my TSH was supressed ... and nothing else. The endocrinologist also said that my TSH test should have shown them that I was on too much medication anyway.

It's been 2 1/2 months since I got to the endocrinologist, and it's been really hard. I still have not gained weight, and while the depression is MUCH better, I still get anxiety episodes each afternoon which require me to take a xanax and a nap. It's eating up my afternoons every day, and I'm feeling like I can't live my normal life. When it started, I had horrible heart palpitations, shortness of breath, muscle aches, insomnia, those things are gone. But, I'm not back to myself yet and I test in 9 days. (3 months after new dosage start date)

I was supposed to get married in May of 2011, and I'm incredibly sad to have had to put the date off indefinitely until I feel back to myself. I still find myself overly emotional (also not like myself) and crying/sobbing uncontrollably at small things ... I find myself being irrational, emotional and anxious. I want to plan my wedding, I want to have my afternoons back without a xanax nap, I want to be off anti-anxiety/anti-depressants! My fiance is very supportive, and patient. My moods are still so touch and go, up and down, I hate not being able to have a normal day. I'm seeing a therapist, my PCP, and an endocrinologist, eating healthy, exercising, sleeping as I need to, and I'm angry that doctors pumped me up with so much Synthroid and that I can't stop it all.

Also, my new endocrinologist prescribed levothyroxine, (I was on Synthroid) and told me that I shouldn't eat or drink anything for an hour after taking it in the morning. I hadn't been doing that before. My understanding is that this will increase the absorbtion? I'm now on 125 mcg of levothyroxine.

I want to stop crying, I want to stop creating anxiety in my head ... everything in my life is great. I have a great job, wonderful fiance (who I should have been married to by now!), nice house, good friends ... but I'm a mess. I want to know how long it will take, what else I could possibly do, and how to deal with this.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

One other thing, during the anxiety episodes, I get tightness in my chest. I can usually tell when one is coming on because of this physical symptom. During the episodes, I get scared and fear that it's reality and that it will never go away ... help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> I'm new to the boards, but have been dealing with severe hyperthyroid symptoms for almost 6 months now. When it started in February, it just began with some anxiety ... which grew and grew and eventually became debilitating. I've never had an anxiety problem before. Eventually it got so bad it flipped and turned to major depression. At this point, I still didn't know why I was feeling this way and running from one dr. to the next.
> 
> I changed doctors in order to get a prescription for an antidepressant (also never been depressed before) and when he ran labs again and found that I was on too much Synthroid. I was on 225 mcg, and weight about 110 pounds. Ever since being prescribed this high dose, I lost 15 pounds without trying and never gain an ounce. The previous doctors (cancer center, had thyroid removed in 05) just kept loading me up. I never gain weight, and once I gathered all of of my records in order to go to an endocrinologist, saw that my resting heart rate had been over 100 BPM for years. Also, the cancer center had only been testing to see if my TSH was supressed ... and nothing else. The endocrinologist also said that my TSH test should have shown them that I was on too much medication anyway.
> 
> ...


We welcome you!










So, you had cancer and the entire thyroid was removed? What kind of cancer did you have. Papillary, Medullary etc.?

Can you post your most recent lab results with the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

How is your ferritin? If low,this can cause some of your symptoms.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Ferritin should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better.

You have had a very tough time; I am so sorry. I hope some of us can be helpful to you so you can get your young life on track here.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a papillary carcinoma in one lobe of my thyroid at age 24, and yes my entire thyroid was removed.

I don't have my test results with me (don't remember them offhand) because I'm traveling, but go home to get new results next Friday. I know that my TSH was too far supressed, and T3 and T4 were high.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> I had a papillary carcinoma in one lobe of my thyroid at age 24, and yes my entire thyroid was removed.
> 
> I don't have my test results with me (don't remember them offhand) because I'm traveling, but go home to get new results next Friday. I know that my TSH was too far supressed, and T3 and T4 were high.


Did your doc ever run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 instead of the Total 3 and Total 4?

I will look forward to your labs and ranges when you can. Be sure to include the ranges, please!

You have been through heck and back; that is for sure.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

What antidepressant are you taking, out of curiosity? I was switched to one that caused HORRENDOUS anxiety, crying, and depression, and had to switch off after just 4 weeks. It was NOT me, and I was fine after stopping it. I wonder if that may be part of the problem?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid tissue can re-grow even after the thyroid has been removed. Because of this, it is pretty much standard operating procedure to keep thyroid cancer patients with a suppressed TSH after their surgery, to prevent recurrence. Generally after a period of time with no regrowth of thyroid tissue, the medication is adjusted to allow the TSH to come up slightly.

Have you had any follow up full body scans? Does your bloodwork also include testing for thyroglobulin--this is done to test for re-growth of thyroid tissue. Is your endo planning on managing your medication with your thyca history in mind?


----------

